# QG18DE Turbo



## luisfgarciajr (Jan 24, 2006)

Car: 2004 1.8s Sentra Turbo

Mods:
Garrett T3 Super 60 Turbo
JDM Intercooler
Apexi SAFC II
440cc Injectors
Protech Fabrications Manifold
NGK Iridium Spark Plugs
HKS SSQV 3 BOV
Greddy Spectrum Elite Exhaust
Megan Full Coilovers
Spec-V Head Lights
Ebay Tail Lights
95' Accord Front Lip
BC Sideskirts/Back Bumper
Tenzo GF-7 Rims (Painted White)
Summit Racing Blue Lug Nuts
Nismo Wing
5 Speed Swap
Spec Stage 2 Clutch 
Greddy Turbo Timer (Not connected yet)
Hood Spacers

Future Plans:
Weight Reduction
Racing Seats
Rods 
Pistons
Extrude Hone
Black Interior
Battery Relocation
300ZX Brakes
Clean Up Engine Bay

Pics:








































































































































Some vids. Not best quality but just to give an idea of how it sounds:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nicely done.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow a 1.8...sleeper!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice I miss my b15.


----------



## luisfgarciajr (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------

